# cleaning fish on the water



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Read in another forum that it was illegal to clean fish on the water because you couldn't identify species or size. I looked in fishing guide but did not see a reference to this. Is it illegal??


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

From page 14 of the guide under the "it is illegal to" section:

"Possess illegally harvested or mutilated fish that cannot be measured or identified."


And a recent CO report:

"CO Robert Crisp contacted occupants of a vessel returning fairly late to the Munising dock and found them in possession of two sets of fish fillets. CO Crisp advised the individuals that it was illegal to clean their catch while still on the water because it destroyed the ID and length of the fish. Both occupants knew that it was illegal, but stated there is not fish cleaning station at the Munising launch. Enforcement action was taken."
[/FONT]


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

So what is different if i am in my boat or on shore?? It does NOT say possess on the water. 
What if skin is left on?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Being illegal to dump fish offal in the water the rest of the fish should have still been aboard right?
Canadian fishing requires us to leave a couple inches of skin on to i.d..not unlike the U.S. not allowing completely plucked ducks in the field by leaving a wing intact.
Having the rest of the fish in the boats cargo of trash should suffice to prove origins of each fish.
I generally don't argue but would be willing to fight that one IF possessing the rest of the fish parts and had left skin section enough to i.d. each fillet. Skin left behind ears makes a good start and matching a fillet to the cut too.
All would be frozen till court date.
The o.p. suggests no skin was left on and the rest of the carcass's were not presented.
A ticket for littering could have been presented as well if caught dumping fish parts in the water probably.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

icefalcon said:


> So what is different if i am in my boat or on shore?? It does NOT say possess on the water.
> What if skin is left on?


This is the actual law from the MCLs. Do with it whatever you want.

(2) A person shall not possess on any waters over which this state has jurisdiction any fish that is so mutilated that the identification or measurement of that fish is impossible.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I caught a nice 10 pound steelhead that had a fin clip and a micro tag. I cleaned the fish and removed the head. The head was given to the lady doing the creel census (DNR). I put the fish on ice in my cooler and relocated to another fishing spot. I wondered about the fish later if I would have been checked by a DNR Officer. It could be identified as the skin was left on and the carcass was legal length. Good thing it was 28 inches and not 15 inches.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

So if i'm fishing during a houseboat vacation it has to be catch and release?


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

twodogsphil said:


> So if i'm fishing during a houseboat vacation it has to be catch and release?


Nah, you just have to cook it whole, with the head and tail still on it. 
I suggest baking it in a salt crust.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

#1. I would not have thrown guts overboard any way. 

Thanks for clarification. Have never seen MCLs. Don't get so testy.

Have never cleaned fish on the water, but have cleaned them on boat in parking lot. Just wondered.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> This is the actual law from the MCLs. Do with it whatever you want.
> 
> (2) A person shall not possess on any waters over which this state has jurisdiction any fish that is so mutilated that the identification or measurement of that fish is impossible.


It must says it cannot be so mutilated that the identity or length can't be determined. So you can do whatever you want and eat the fish or whatever you're going to do with it. Just keep the carcass in a bag in the cooler. They can easily identify and measure. Doesn't say anything about keeping the meat on it.


----------

